# Got 4 Chrome ones too



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

4 Chrome 900 series coaches, also from York Train Meet last week...


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice shiny new cars Don, great job!!

One day I will make it to York.

George


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Very, very nice!!


----------



## Old feller (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice cars! I picked up three chrome ones this weekend. They aren't quite as nice though.
They all have llink couplers, and the observation car #963 has a darkened back end....?
I didn't get the 961. 
I should know this but what determined whether they have link or knuckle couplers?
And what about the darkened rounded piece on the 963...different metal?
Thanks


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Are you sure they are the 900 series cars? The link couplers were used on the aluminum 600 series cars from 1950-52 I believe. But Gilbert also produced the 600 series cars during that period in chrome plated plastic as well. In any case though, the 600 series cars are the ones that should have the links. The 900 series should have the knuckle couplers. You should be able to tell the difference by checking the truck construction. 600 series would have the sheet metal trucks with stamped bight finish journal boxes. The 900 would have the sintered metal truck sides on the trucks.


----------



## Old feller (Mar 30, 2012)

Duh, You are right, I had already squirreled them away and was too lazy to dig them out before asking the question. Regarding the different colored end piece, I'm thinking it is a cast piece whereas the rest of the car body is sheet metal formed.
Thanks.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

You have a 663 Observation car. They were made in 1950 and 1951. The body is extruded aluminum, the end caps are castings. They all were made with link couplers, some of the couplers had a spring assist feature.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> You have a 663 Observation car. They were made in 1950 and 1951. The body is extruded aluminum, the end caps are castings. They all were made with link couplers, some of the couplers had a spring assist feature.


So very right...


----------

